
The Big Lie of the Google Employee’s Anti-Diversity Manifesto - aaronbrethorst
https://medium.com/@dareobasanjo/the-big-lie-of-the-google-anti-diversity-manifesto-a-penis-makes-you-better-at-javascript-55ec8f894b78
======
mimo777
[http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/males-and-females-
differ-...](http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/males-and-females-differ-in-
specific-brain-structures) Literally five minutes dudes--addressed to the
author's dismissal of the comments. There are significant structural
differences in the functional areas of the brain due to gender, on average.
Some of these areas are involved in spatial processing and long term/short
term memory processing. Certainly there appears to be higher density in the
areas of the prefrontal cortex associated with executive function in women--
anecdotally n={about 5}, I've seen way better female project managers than
men, but that could simply be the industries I'm associated with. There's
definitely structural differences that should have a huge impact on focus and
attention as well as visual and spatial processing between men and women. It
seems that a majority of the male based differences are in the midbrain where
memory, emotion, reinforcement learning, etc are processed. How this
translates to computer programming skill probably hasn't been explored because
postmodernism and reasons, but I'm sure a few weeks with women and men coders
in fMRI machines would show activation differences or not rather quickly. You
would think that people would be eager to identify these differences or to
prove that it doesn't exist, but in my experience, everything that a scientist
might be interested in that runs counter to the progressive narrative usually
gets dismissed for shaky reasons. Peer review? My first experience with peer
review was with a world renowned physicist who was a friend of our dean's who
was in town and taught a class and did research with us physics undergrads.
I've seen just how non-rational and political the peer review system is which
is why I avoided academia. Oh, and I have worked in cognitive research for
several years so I kinda have some experience with this stuff. Do I care? No.
I've had fantastic women and men engineers as peers and reports and crappy
women and men engineers as well. What I do care about is shoehorning people
who may not have ability or passion into a career just to satisfy SJW virtue
signalers. Honestly, weren't we all signed on to judging by the content of
character and not outward appearance?

------
raarts
Thanks for writing this piece. This issue needs more substantiated discussion.

The video at the end though, of which the writer says: "If words don’t
convince you, watch this video. It changed my life and my views on this topic
forever." makes him come across as very naive. It's an ad. A politically
correct ad. Everybody knows ads cannot be trusted at all. We don't even know
if the girls are real.

If ads like this one change your views, you're not an engineer.

